# Jail Door or Cell out of Foam, paint, and 3 toilet paper rolls



## hoodoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I am making something very similar. I used a sheet of the blue foam to make a cell door for the back of my Jeep for a local trunk or treat. I will post some pics of my progress later today. I am trying my best to rust some screws using vinegar, salt and water (Google said so.. lol) to give it an older look.


----------

